# Matched Rail and Stile bits vs. Stacked bits



## Paul Sonnichsen (Oct 3, 2010)

I am looking at the MCLS catalogue and there are two types of jointer bits, a matched pair of rail and stile bits vs a stacked ogee rail and stile router bits. Any members have experience with one or the other or both? I am planning on making an exterior screen door. Thanks for your comments. Paul


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I mostly use a matching height set of bits. The difference with a matched height set is once the first bit is set you can change bits without re-adjusting again. Run the coping bit on the ends of the rails first. The stacked bit has both cutters on the same shank. You would have to readjust for both cuts. 

A little tip is insert a 1/2" rubber grommet in the collet first then insert your bit. The shank will sit on the grommet giving the same depth for both bits. Also keeps you from inserting a bit to far into the collet. You can find them almost anywhere from auto parts to hardware stores. I keep one in the routers all the time.

Black 1/2 in. Neoprene Grommet-73578 at The Home Depot


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I also prefer the matched set but the stacked version can come in handy for other operations by using the cutters in different configurations or by themselves.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

_I like the _matched rail and stile bits they are setup by a machine unlike the stacked set that will have the user error setup the norm...0005 is a big deal when it comes to glue up time.


===



Kelwing2132 said:


> I am looking at the MCLS catalogue and there are two types of jointer bits, a matched pair of rail and stile bits vs a stacked ogee rail and stile router bits. Any members have experience with one or the other or both? I am planning on making an exterior screen door. Thanks for your comments. Paul


----------



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure if I understand why the two-bit option is better. If you have to change the bits for the coping cut and the profile cut, how can you be sure the height is correct? 

The stacked bit needs one height adjustment for making a door, if I understand correctely, so that should be equally accurate?


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Since when is 1/2 of one thousandths of an inch a "big deal" in woodworking?
Regis


----------

